# JUNE 2007 FISHING COMPETITION - WITH RESULTS



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi All. The June 2007 AKFF Fishing Comp starts THIS Saturday 2nd June and runs until MONDAY 11th June (extended by one day to take advantage of June long weekend). All entries need to be submitted by 9am Wednesday 13th June into this thread.

All entries should include the following information (along with a picture of the fish)

Name/UserName of Angler 
Date of Capture 
Location 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 
Tackle Used 
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional)

For those who got out but did not catch anything legal, you can still get individual points and also points for your state. Please include the following info in your submission.

Name/UserName 
Date of Fishing Trip 
Location 
Conditions 
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!)

Again, we have some fantastic lures to be given away courtesy of http://www.jaysealures.com.au. Fishing comp winners will now also receive a limited edition AKFF coldy holder (thanks Squizzy for your donation!). EVERYONE who enters the comp, no matter whether you caught a fish or not, is in the running to win these prizes as winners are randomly selected from all entries received.

Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Ashley Leggott (aleg75) 
Date of Capture: 2nd June 2007
Location: Gungahlin Pond - ACT
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Redfin 27cm 
Tackle Used: Taylor made baby nugget, 4lb mono
Conditions: 13 deg, water was very cold, light wind
Other Comments: Most unhealthy redfin I have seen, very pale in colour! Beautiful day for a paddle though.

Ash


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

*Name/UserName of Angler* Dave/Peril
*Date of Capture* 3/6/07, 12:05pm
*Location* Houseboat Bay, Cowan Ck, Sydney
*Type and Size/Weight of Fish* Yellowfin Whiting, 34cm
*Tackle Used* Drifted half 6" gulp sandworm in new penny on 1/40oz TT HWS jig
*Conditions (optional)* Sunny, light breeze, outgoing tide. 
*Other Comments (optional)* Lots of whiting on flats but couldn't get them to hit any poppers. Tried the half sandworm on a 1/32oz gamakatsu 211 but couldn't get any hookups. Swapped to HWS jig, with a longer shank hook and scored soon after. Bite shutdown shortly after.

Back at ramp a guy made a beeline for me as I arrived and asked if I'd caught anything. His eyes lit up when I said just one whiting. Said he'd been targetting them in the same location I had been, from his Old Town SIK, but he used soft plastics. Got quite excited when I replied that I caught mine on sps. So we had a long chat as I gave him the patented Peril technique for catching whiting. Might see a new Sydney member here soon


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Name/UserName :Adrian/ Guardianzact
Date of Fishing Trip: 3/6/2007
Location : Googoong Dam
Conditions: Variable. The light wind went from Nothing to Gusty. Each gust reminded me I was in the Alps. Water was 11.9c (according to FF)
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!) : I have got not clue as to what I was doing or where I should go. Just out giving it a go. It was more a "Recharge the Soul, and clear the carma - colapsing black hole that was brewing at home." (how do you break a fly rod practicing on your front lawn?)
Adrian


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/UserName: Dan A
Date of Capture: 03-06-07
Location : Macleay River, South West Rocks
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Bream 34.5cm
Tackle Used : Daiwa Sol, Shimano Rack Raider 4lb Braid, 6lb Vanish


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Removed flatty, cant delete post anymore


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/UserName: Dan A
Date of Capture: 03-06-07
Location : Macleay River, South West Rocks
Type and Size/Weight of Fish : Wirra Cod 29.5cm
Tackle Used : Daiwa Advantage, Nitro, 4lb Braid, 6lb Vanish, 3" Bass Minnow


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

name:couta1
date of capture:3 june 2007
location:northern nsw
type and size:5kg mac tuna,6kg cobia
tackle used:20kg mono,penn 500l jigmaster


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Dan/All....just a reminder to please only enter your 2 best fish for the comp. Otherwise it gets a bit hard to monitor! Thanks


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Name/fishingmik
Date of Capture 3 6 07
Location lakeillawarra
Type and Size/Weight of Fish flathead 46cm,whiting 29 30
Tackle Used shimano catano rod navi reel 6pd braid 2 pd leader
Conditions fantastic no wind c
Other Comments flathead caught on sp and whiting and 6 mullet on squirt worms


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Name/ Jeffo 
Date of Capture 2/6/07 
Location lCulburra Beach NSW 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish Snapper 49cm (PB)
Tackle Used shimano symetre 1500 4lb braid 4lb leader. 5inch nuclear chicken SP on 1/4 ounce head 
Conditions = perfect 
Other Comments


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 4th Of June 2007
Location - Nambucca river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Flathead (66cm)
Tackle Used - Berkely dropshot / Daiwa tierra 1500 with 4lb crystal fireline/4lb fc rock flouro leader with 3in gulp shrimp (nuclear chicken)
Conditions (optional) - couldnt have been better!!
Other Comments (optional) - day wasnt long enough and left them biting


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - T-curve
Date of Capture - 10th of june 2007
Location - Warrel creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bass (46.5cm)
Tackle Used - Shimano T-curve/symetre with 6lb fireline/6lb fc rock flouro leader and sx40 lure
Conditions (optional) - fairly windy
Other Comments (optional) - these fellas are always good fun...shame there wasnt a few more around.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Kerrie/Crazyratwoman
Date of Capture - 3 June 2007
Location - Boambee Ck
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Blackfish, 37cm
Tackle Used - Shimano Backbone Elite, yabbie for bait
Conditions (optional) - perfect, running out tide, crystal clear water
Other Comments (optional) - had a top day with T-curve, Sulo and Woopie, got a lot of small stuff but was stoked with this baby, had no idea what i had on the line!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Name/UserName ave / Justcrusin
Date of Fishing Trip: 3/6/2007 
Location : Woy Woy
Conditions: Very nice, run in tide
Tale of woe: got a legal bream an flatty up near the yak but losted them in a worlds famous hunter technique

Stay tuned theres still next weekend.

Cheers dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTG3CUYAADBfgAISYGfz8B0VHoq//97wMADNYIjSnknqaepppo/UIaGgANoCbSCKehGU9JkzaTKGg0BoABoPUGqaZBDBM1NDATATBGjEYsQYA4qa7Tjr7Dc3FsNDQBIsjoQ02AjeCyjiZU9O/hwhWx4Ltezt+AccBNjQYzE/8xVWHp0T9VeKEAIgTlMiUAgI0MinBi1Vai2vsaHrMdPvepNzunxJABzrJ0CM/6IbZ1CFt8CXV4L8YWzlWfNGygKkxSuGeRR+xNBwL2JtwAmK6lvyxYZSMTHExMFKAYjC8DgK2mr2zBOoNA3VSPd3g+WagqBY3qY6B+pxIgBIXSyT8iwByKao80Ea6SF96bib+LuSKcKEgY24SjA=


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler Devo
Date of Capture 3 Jun 07
Location Rodd-Point Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish 38cm flathead
Tackle Used Rapala Glass shad rap 5
Conditions (optional) sunny day-calm waters-perfect
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - WayneD
Date of Capture - 08/06/07
Location - Currumbin Creek
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Breambo 30cm - PB!
Tackle Used - SP outfit with 3" gulp minnow in nuclear chicken
Conditions (optional) - bloody windy

Name/UserName of Angler - WayneD
Date of Capture - 11/06/07
Location - Wellington Point
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Cod 39cm - PB!
Tackle Used - SP outfit with 3" gulp minnow in nuclear chicken
Conditions (optional) - Better on the wind front but cold to start with


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Name/Username: PoddyMullet
Date of Capture: 3/6/07
Location: Flinders
Type and size of fish: Southern Calamari Squid 71cm
Tackle: slowly trolled bomber B24A in chrome/black
Conditions: Fairly calm and bright
Comments: No tape measure over this fella, but I did get the Hoit verification certificate (for a couple of bucks that bloke is as corrupt as they come)










Name/Username: PoddyMullet
Date of Capture: 3/6/07
Location: Flinders
Type and size of fish: Snook 66cm
Tackle: slowly trolled bomber B24A in chrome/black
Conditions: Fairly calm and bright
Comments: Again a Hoit stamp of approval as per measure


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Name/Username: Paffoh
Date of Capture: 3/6/07 
Location: Lake Burley Griffin, ACT
Type and size of fish: English Perch ( Redfin ), 32cm
Tackle: Daiwa Heartland 6'6", Daiwa Sol 2500, 8lb Fireline XDS, 12lb Ande Leader ( Viking Talisman - Trolled slowly )
Conditions: Mainly Calm but bloody cold, BRRR!
Comments: Extraction made difficult with 13 degree water temperature.



















Name/Username: Paffoh
Date of Capture: 3/6/07 
Location: Lake Burley Griffin, ACT
Type and size of fish: English Perch ( Redfin ), 30cm
Tackle: Daiwa Heartland 6'6", Daiwa Sol 2500, 8lb Fireline XDS, 12lb Ande Leader ( Viking Talisman - Trolled slowly )
Conditions: Mainly Calm but bloody cold, BRRR!
Comments: Extraction made difficult with 13 degree water temperature.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler - Fisher
Date of Capture - 10 June 2007
Location - Somerton, SA
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - 5 x King George whiting - 32cm - 39cm, and 14 squid
Tackle Used - light spinning
Conditions (optional) - dodge tide, cool, but calm (weather that is, not me :lol: )
Other Comments (optional) 
No pics - left camera at home. Nothing worth photographing either - pretty ordinary result but its the first time I've been on the water in ages.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Am going fishing tomorrow and I'm going to catch a certain comp challenger! But won't be able to report until next week.
So these babies will have to do.

Name/UserName: Ashley / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 03.06.2007
Location: Wellington point
Type and Size: Bream 29cm
Tackle Used: Baitcaster, 10lb braid, 12lb leader, Knolls minnow
Other Comments: Shame the squire and cod weren't of legal size










Name/UserName: Ashley / Polylureosis
Date of Capture: 03.06.2007
Location: Wellington point
Type and Size: Can't believe I've resorted to Pike (many between 30-50cm)
Tackle Used: Baitcaster, 10lb braid, 12lb leader


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

Name / fishing mik 
Fish Type: bream
Length: 30cm
Date/Time of Capture: 10 6 07 arvo
Location of Capture: lakeillawara
Type of Lure/Bait used: peeled prawns
Comments: couldnt get 1 thing on sp again but every prawn got a fish


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - Kerrie/Crazyratwoman 
Date of Capture - 10 June 2007
Location - Warrell Creek (Mid North Coast) 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bass, 46cm 
Tackle Used - My sons Shimano rod and ? reel lol 6lb mono and a Starlo & Bushy squidgy fish hot tail (greeny coloured one) 
Conditions - sunny but cold with mofo wind which was mega annoying at times 
Other Comments - sorry don't have clear piccie of the fish on the ruler, i used to hands to hold it to get the measurement and the bendy bit in the middle kept slipping when i took the photo!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler - itchyant
Date of Capture - 3/6/07
Location - Clyde River (BBay) 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Taylor, approx 45cm (the ruler only goes to 40cm)
Tackle Used - 2lb platypus braid, 8lb leader, 3" lime tiger gulp minnow
Conditions - tops!
Other Comments - Good morning out last week with Victor Victor - just not many fish!


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler - diveyak
Date of Capture - 11/6/07
Location - H&C Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish - Bream 30cm 
Tackle Used - 4lb braid, 12b leader, rappala glass shad rap GSR05
Conditions - Cool westerly. Water viz non existant after the record rains.
Other Comments - Only 2 othere bream caught for the day. nothing caught in the shallows.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Name / Username of Angler: Dave/sbd
Fish Type: Tailor
Length: 55cm
Date/Time of Capture: 0600
Location of Capture: Sailors Bay (Middle Harbour)
Type of Lure/Bait used: Rapala cd7 trolled
Comments: a new PB on a very muddy morning

Name / Username of Angler: Dave/sbd
Fish Type:Yellowtail Kingfish
Length: 60.5 cm
Date/Time of Capture: 1100
Location of Capture: Seaforth (Middle Harbour)
Type of Lure/Bait used: Pilchard on a gang
Comments: 2nd time lucky - you beauty!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler Spooled1 
Date of Capture 11 Jun 07
Location: Clarrie Hall Damn
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Bass 34cm
Tackle Used HBs 
Conditions (optional) sunny day-calm waters-perfect 
Other Comments: Tell somebody to tell summer to hurry up!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name/UserName of Angler: Daveyak
Date of Capture: Sat 9 Jun 07 late afternoon
Location: Two Peoples Bay 
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Skippy (silver trevally), skinny 29cm
Tackle Used: 12cm red/white Smilin Jacks deep diver 
Conditions: Cloudy but warm with v light SE breeze. 
Other Comments: The only fish of the trip, barely knew it was there as I was rigged heavy, in search of larger pelagics.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Name/UserName: Clarkos
Date of Fishing Trip: 10/6
Location: Lance Cove Mud flow
Conditions: Picture perfect, apart from it being dark, cold and muddy.
Tale of Woe (ie why didn't you get anything!): The fish couldn't see through the mud


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

My two entries for the month.

Name/UserName of Angler: Funda.
Date of Capture: 10th June 07
Location: Bumbo Lake
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Bream 26cm & Flathead 42cm
Tackle Used:GLoomis & Certate R Custom 2 to 3 kg combo.
Conditions: beautiful.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Garfish
Date of Capture: Sun 10 June 2007
Location: Port Melbourne, Victoria
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Australian Salmon (26cm)
Tackle Used: Berkley Soft Plastic Sandworm
Conditions: Fine, no wind.
Other Comments: One of two little salmon caught for the morning.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Angler - Davey G
Fish - Tailor 39cm
Location - Head of Gymea Bay, Port Hacking, Sydney.
Conditions - Sunny and 18 degrees. Wtaer temp 13 degrees :shock: :shock: :shock: and chocolate brown from recent storms. Lots of floating crap on the surface
Tackle Used - 10lb fireline, 12lb mono leader, Jaysea Lures 65mm deep diver in blue/silver.

Comments - hey at least I caught SOMETHING this month!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Angler: Jason/Squidder
Date: Sunday 10 June
Fish: Flathead 45cm
Location: Bumbo Lake
Conditions: Sunny day, murky water
Tackle: Jackal Chubby, 8 pound fireline, 8 pound fluoro leader










Angler: Jason/Squidder
Date: Monday 11 June
Fish: Trevally 37.5cm
Location: Moruya River
Conditions: Sunny day, clear water, run-in tide
Tackle: 3" GULP minnow pumpkinseed, 1/12oz #1 jighead, 8 pound fireline.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

if you want to register for points in this months comp please do it now. entries close off 9am tomorrow (Wed).


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Name/UserName of Angler: Fishing Man (Ben)
Date of Capture: Sun 10 June 
Location: Wellington Point QLD
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 3 x Bream, 1 x Bigeye Trevally
Tackle Used: 3" Berkley Gulp Minnows (pumkinseed)
Conditions: A little Rough initially, my reels got a wash of saltwater a few times. Ended up being a beautiful day though
Other Comments: Didnt bother with pics for these as i think weve all seen the average 30cm bream and trevally, was kinda hoping for a good squire. Oh well just put me in for participation if need be....


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Name: evarn (Ivan)
Date of Capture: 09/06/07
Location: Mornington, Vic
Type and Size/Weight of fish: 2xPinkie Snapper. 33cm and 35cm
Conditions: Cool, but pleasant. Wind to 5 knots waves, nil.
Comments: The colouring on these fish was spectacular for winter snapper. Tey would appear to have migrated in, but decided to stay... too bad for them i guess!


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Matthews Snook,
Sorry no measuring to show but it was 63cm.

Caught on Sunday at Wylie bay on a Gulp lure shown.


----------



## magpierandall (Mar 28, 2007)

Name/UserName of Angler MAGPIERANDALL
Date of Capture 11/06/07
Location HINZE DAM GOLD COAST
Type and Size/Weight of Fish BASS 37CM
Tackle Used 5CM OUTBACK LURE, GREEN AND GOLD
Conditions (optional) 
Other Comments (optional)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

June Comp has been run and won!!

THe cooler temperatures and water seems to be having an effect on results, with the quality and size of fish getting a bit smaller, however theres still plenty of fish being caught!

June Winners

1st Place - 100 Points - Couta with his 6kg Cobia
2nd Place - 90 Points - Couta with a 5kg Mac Tuna
3rd Place - 80 Points - TCurve with a 66cm Flathead
4th Place - 70 Points - SBD and his 60.5 cm Kingfish
5th Place - 60 Points - Jeffo and his 49cm Snapper
6th Place - 50 Points - TCurve and his 46.5cm Bass (beating out Crazy by .5cm!)

All others who caught fish and submitted photo evidence - 30 points

All others who 'tried hard' - 15 Points 

Couta 1 with his first entries in the comp has surged up to within reach of the leaders. Remember - the comp goes all year, so even if you start now you're still a chance of catching the leaders in time for the big end of year prizes!!! Full leaderboard is shown below.

PRIZE WINNERS THIS MONTH (Jaysea Lure and AKFF Stubby Holder)

Peril, PoddyMullet, TCurve and Clarkos. Please pm me your postal address and I'll send out your goodies.

Individual LeaderBoard

Arpie	15
Aleg75	195
Andrew	15
AdrianK	30
AndyBear	50
BassMan	60
Bart70	30
Bec	30
Brayden	30
Buff	130
Caught2	105
CrazyRatWoman	90
ChiefShaka	30
Couta	190
Cid	150
Clarkos	60
Daveyak	135
DanA	60
Davey G	135
Devo	160
Diveyak	225
Deano	75
Dodge	60
Duncan	15
Evarn	60
Fisher	105
FishBrain	30
FishingMik	90
Fishing Dan	90
FishingMan	150
Flump	45
Flyrod	30
Funda	310
Gatesy	60
Garfish	30
GregV	30
Gracefulily	45
GuardianZACT	90
Hagar	15
HardYakka	15
Haulem	80
ItchyAnt	90
JimmyYak	60
Jeffo	230
JustCruisin	120
KayakCallan	15
Kraley	270
Leftieant	45
ManjiMike	30
MAgpieRandall	30
Mojofunk	75
NoBoat	75
Paffoh	180
PaulB	95
Peril	225
Phantom	15
PoddyMullet	210
PCsolutionman	80
Polylureosis	270
RedPhoenix	205
Safa	90
SBD	235
Scupper	75
Spooled1	175
SpottyMac	100
Squidder	220
ScottyBeefs	30
SteveO	30
Shoey	90
Squizzy	60
Tryhard	75
TCURVE	190
Tim	30
Tuco	15
Victor Victor	120
WayneD	120
Wrasseman	30
Wattie	30
Waterbaby	30
Wigg	30
Yakatak	15
Y Not	90

Till next month, good yakkin everyone!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

oooooooooooo bugga that T-curve :wink: ! not to worry, congratulations everyone! Can't wait for next months comp now!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good work again Davey, and congrats to all the placegetters 

AKKF Wiki Hall of Fame Update:

This months comp has produced a few more inclusions in the Wiki HOF. Congratulations to:

Couta1's 6kg Cobia (*3rd place*, Stephen now owns the Cobia HOF!)

Couta1's 5kg Mack Tuna (*1st place*)

Crazyratwoman's 37cm luderick (*1st place*)

WayneD's 39cm Estuary Cod (*2nd place*)

Poddymullet's 71cm squid (*2nd place*)

Itchyant's 45cm tailor (*3rd place*)

sbd's 55cm tailor (*1st place*)

Me (yay!  ) and my 37.5cm trevally (*3rd place*)

The HOF is really starting to fill out nicely, and there are changes happening almost every week. Remember that monthly comp entries are automatically included in the HOF, but if you catch an eligible fish outside the comp period *you need to PM me the details*. It is also a big help if you can get a photo of your fish on a brag mat or similar measuring device to avoid any arguments about 'whose is bigger'.

Keep up the good catches everyone!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

The only reason I didn't enter my 7kg Mack tuna was because Couta1 gave me a big fillet of cobia. ''

It tasted great and was well worth every bit of my crappy bass entry ':twisted:'


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That sounds like a fair swap Dan :wink: 

I forgot to mention that Kraley's octopus also made it into the HOF.

Congratulations Ken, I think :roll: :lol:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Onya Couta for stickin some big stuff in the comp and taking home the chocolates. A lotta nice fish around filling up the placings, and the bee's whiskers award for crazyrat. Cheers to Jaysea Lures for the donations, and I'm not sure of the stubbie holder donator but please have fine karma for the rest of the month. I also see the Lex Luther of the yak fishin world remains 10 points above me....curse that Squidder and his ink stained float which reels in evil.

Well done the Vics for taking out the state vs state comp...yep hooray for the Vics :wink:


----------

